# Cool vacation spots in NORTHern Ontario



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I was thinking about a vacation in spring/summer of 06, but I want to go somewhere different, I'm thinking north country, i'm mean really north, like James Bay area. Has anyone ever been? Can anyone direct me towards some points of interest up there? The idea of seeing polar bears is really cool.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Can anyone direct me towards some points of interest up there?


*waves* towards a big body of water..."there's the bay, son". Next!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ummm kevs a bit o research might be in order.
Tis nought but a train ride to get into James bay (Moosonee ) - nary a road to be seen......Hudson's Bay - get your airline tickets out.










You missed your window for the spectacular fall colours train ride up to Moosonee
http://www.travel-wise.com/northamerica/polarbear/

It's goes farther north than it is across - Canada that is.
And while the ads SAY Polar and it truly is empty up that way - it ain't even close
It IS an interesting trip as it gives you a feel for the scale of Ontario which then gives you a feel for how truly enormous the actual Canadian North is.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I'm thinking north country, i'm mean really north, like James Bay area.


*Really* north??? You must be from Toronto where they think Algonquin Park is "up north" by the same geography-denying rectal-(as in 'of the universe')-centric thinking that puts Belleville in _eastern_ Ontario.....

No offense.....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I used to work for a mining company there...exploration , geophysics using EM and Mag. Both sides of the bay, Ontario and Quebec.

There's fu** all up there....trust me on this.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> There's fu** all up there....trust me on this.


kps has got it right.

I spent a week in Kapuskasing one night.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I went to pickle lake..


----------

